# K&N Air Filter



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

Just got a K&N air filter for my car this weekend. Immediately noticed smoother acceleration. Now from your collective experiences, what is the improvement in gas mileage if any?

And, I know this topic has been beaten to death with a shovel, but would it be worth while to change to synthetic oil at 44K miles. 

Btw, I have a 2001 Maxima SE, standard (manual) tranny


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

IMO you might gain 1-2 mpg from a K&N filter...but keep in mind most people are changing out their old _dirty_ filters and their butt dynos are making it seem much better.

Also, changing to synthetic is a matter of opinion too. Some people love and some don't see a problem with conventional oil. Myself, I went synthetic the moment I bought my used '99.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

I thought I had a slight improvement in mpg, but like MrEous said, it was probably due to going from an old dirty paper filter to a K&N... so I'm not sure now. 

As for synthetic oil, I switched over at 36K....


----------

